# Diet and Exercise on the Night Shift?!?



## EGrace

I currently work 3 Jobs.:glare: I teach during the day and work in the ER as a tech a few nights during the week. Most often, I will wake up Thursday morning and not go to bed again until Friday night because of my several jobs. 
- I want to loose a few pounds and get back in shape for summer. 
However- 
I dont know when I should restart calorie counting for the next day when i have not gone to sleep. 
Also 
While I work the night shift I find it hard to find time to work out on those days (other than friday night on 0-1 hours of sleep(which at some point just isnt safe anymore ha-ha).:unsure:

This might be the reason despite my effort I have not seen results yet.<_< 

Any one else running into the same problem? Any Suggestions?
:blush:
Thanks!!!


----------



## abckidsmom

It's true.  I don't lose any weight or make much progress at all on my training when I don't sleep enough.  I usually feel pretty good when I skip sleeping for a day, but it wrecks my plans for several days afterward.

This is a common enough thing that I don't know what to tell you.  Start counting calories when the new date starts, try really hard to eat all your meals at the same approximate time of day.

When I'm trying to trick my body into believing that the metabolism is really speedy, even though it's down for whatever reason, I limit myself to a lot of high-fiber, nutrient-rich foods (peppers, broccoli, berries, pinapple).  These are not satisfying at all, comfort-food-wise, but they give me something to chew on, and I just pretend the sliced peppers are french fries.  It's tough, but sometimes I'm able to get over that.

I always pack my own food when I'm away from home and awake overnight.  There is nothing but trash available after midnight.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt

The biggest problem with losing weight while working nights is one's circadian rhythm gets thrown off which tends to shut your digestive system even longer. You need to rest to recharge your WHOLE body, not just your brain.  Everybody's body is different.  Do more research and try to keep that in mind.  Nightshifters tend to have a harder time losing those few stubborn pounds.


----------



## Aerin-Sol

Do you want to count calories for the rest of your life? I don't, and that's why I didn't bother counting when I lost weight; I learned what was good for me to eat and ate that as much as possible. It is very difficult to avoid losing weight if you're eating veggies, lean protein, and good fats.


----------



## MrBrown

Just do like Brown, eat low calorie super nutrient food.

Brown works nights and will get up 3.5-4 hours before work, have a decent meal, go to work and snack on fruit, veg and some nuts during the night.

We get two thirty minute breaks per shift so Brown eats then.

Water is real important man, get yourself a one litre stainless steel container and drink 2-3 of them a day, stay the bloody hell away from plastic bottles seriously.


----------



## Harvey

So, if I might inquire, what is wrong with drinking from plastic bottles?


----------



## MrBrown

Harvey said:


> So, if I might inquire, what is wrong with drinking from plastic bottles?



Plastic bottles leech tiny particles out of the plastic and into the water, which ends up in you.  Such particles are generally considered toxic and carinogenic.

Same principle as why we do not mix amiodarone drips with saline


----------



## Harvey

sounds like a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Harvey

Dear God Brown, I just did a wee bit of research... Why didnt you tell me this sooner.


----------



## MrBrown

Harvey said:


> Dear God Brown, I just did a wee bit of research... Why didnt you tell me this sooner.



You have to ask mate, Brown is not psychic but rather psychotic


----------



## JD9940

MrBrown said:


> Plastic bottles leech tiny particles out of the plastic and into the water, which ends up in you.  Such particles are generally considered toxic and carinogenic.



just wait, in five years there will be research to show that stainless steel containers leech even DEADLIER toxins into the water


----------



## Handsome Robb

Everything is carcinogenic in California.


----------



## br10

EGrace said:


> I currently work 3 Jobs.:glare: I teach during the day and work in the ER as a tech a few nights during the week. Most often, I will wake up Thursday morning and not go to bed again until Friday night because of my several jobs.
> - I want to loose a few pounds and get back in shape for summer.
> However-
> I dont know when I should restart calorie counting for the next day when i have not gone to sleep.
> Also
> While I work the night shift I find it hard to find time to work out on those days (other than friday night on 0-1 hours of sleep(which at some point just isnt safe anymore ha-ha).:unsure:
> 
> This might be the reason despite my effort I have not seen results yet.<_<
> 
> Any one else running into the same problem? Any Suggestions?
> :blush:
> Thanks!!!



Lack of sleep makes people gain weight, sleeping is just as important as a healthy diet and exercising


----------



## bigbaldguy

MrBrown said:


> .
> 
> Water is real important man, get yourself a one litre stainless steel container and drink 2-3 of them a day, stay the bloody hell away from plastic bottles seriously.



Plastic is evil.


----------



## HMartinho

some plastic bottles containing bisphenol A, which is largely toxic to the nervous system, cardiovascular, reproductive system, endocrine system, and is widely carcinogen.

In relation to the topic, you can't see results, because not sleep enough. Several studies indicate that sleep less than 7 hours per day, increases the risk of type II diabetes and obesity.


----------



## Carolyn Ross

It has been very well known that sleep and sleep disturbances do remarkable things to our body most noticeably influences our weight.
Less sleep can lead to a weight gain. This can be actually said as sleep deprivation gradually causes low energy. This automatically tends a person for potato chips or other comfort foods. These food items then add unwanted pounds which with lack of exercise set you in a stage for obesity.


----------



## Steam Engine

Carolyn Ross said:


> It has been very well known that sleep and sleep disturbances do remarkable things to our body most noticeably influences our weight.
> Less sleep can lead to a weight gain. This can be actually said as sleep deprivation gradually causes low energy. This automatically tends a person for potato chips or other comfort foods. These food items then add unwanted pounds which with lack of exercise set you in a stage for obesity.



yeah...what she said.


----------



## Dudley

Hi EGrace,
Remember exercise and diet both are important to lose weight so do focus your diet also. Break your meals in small meals and prefer raw food over processed food. As concern as exercise you can do cardio exercises like walking or cycling.


----------

